# Skilled Migration fraud article stating 90% skilled visas fraudulent



## Deuce (Jan 15, 2012)

The latest news piece states "An urgent investigation has been launched in Australia into claims that up to 90% of skilled migration visas may be fraudulent."

And then goes on to state: "The group also claims that the ‘secret’ documents show that more than nine in 10 Afghan visa applicant cases involved fraud of some type."

Which is it then - are 90% of all skilled migration visas suspected of being fraudulent or is the 90% referring to Afghan visa applicants.

I must say that if they are stating up to 90% of skilled visa applications are fraudulent then that seems really ridiculous and way too high.


----------



## TheCoolKoala (Aug 5, 2014)

skilled visa applicants represent most visa applications they get. I can't believe 90% of them are fraudulent. if it were true, that means the immigration department is run by incompetent retards, and the Australian immigration itself is a fraud.
if there is fraud, yes, i'm sure there is. there are people who try to take shortcuts and provide false statements, or try to corrupt migration agents.
I believe the article is more to sell sensational news to sell their newspapers.
Australia have the toughest customs, they manage to control the millions of km of coast to stop boat people from entering illegally, they have low crime in the country. And so they would not be able to control the immigration coming through the official way ? I hardly believe that.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

There are tens of millions of people around the world who would like to live and work here in Australia.

Not all of these people would meet the immigration requirement or have the actual special skills to do work here.

So they try any way they can to get a start here......some legal, some not.

That is why there are so many rejections with skilled work visas and the occasional random checks of employers and workers rorting the system.

As information data mining becomes more advanced more people will be caught out and have fraud charges laid against them....
A example of this is the saving of phone metadata for 2 years.....plenty of time for a super computer to make a few links.....big brother is real....


----------

